# Best kitchen torch



## Bigbadwolfen (May 15, 2015)

Okey so ive been lookning around for a new torch and ofcourse i want the best avaliable. After some reaserch i ended up with the bernzomatic TS8000+searzall. My question noe is, is there any better torches out there? Not counting value for money but pure performance? Weed burners not included  only requirement is that it needs to be protable/hand held and possible to use in a home kitchen.


----------



## Chifunda (May 15, 2015)

My Iwatani is the only torch I've owned, so I can't make any comparisons, but it has served me well and I like it.


----------



## JBroida (May 15, 2015)

bernzomatic ts8000 is the best... searzall makes it even better... way nicer than the iwatani


----------



## strumke (May 15, 2015)

JBroida said:


> bernzomatic ts8000 is the best... searzall makes it even better... way nicer than the iwatani



+1

It's a portable mini salamander. It does take some time though, so if you have a lot to sear, you need to make sure you have a place to keep things warm.

..and careful of the smoke alarm if you use it indoors!


----------



## daveb (May 15, 2015)

A Burton has severed me well for a few years. Quality of fuel can make a big difference in performance. If I ever have to replace it I'll go Benzo.


----------



## Cheeks1989 (May 15, 2015)

+1 bernzomatic ts8000


----------



## Bigbadwolfen (May 16, 2015)

Okey, looks like choose the right package then, even though is a bit over kill for me but hey, who doesn't like over kill?


----------



## strumke (May 16, 2015)

Searing polenta:




72 hour short ribs, sous vide carrots w/ajwain, seared polenta:


----------



## kimwertz (Jun 13, 2015)

Its portable .


----------

